# hamm (germany)trip 13th sept



## triptohamm (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been going to hamm europes largest (possibly world now) reptile show for several years now.
i am organising a trip for september i have a few places left, 
i am based in the north west 
pick up points 

leigh 
m6 
m1
m25 
kent



so anyone interested going please contact me via email 
[email protected]

or call 07930228382 eves or text me 

typical prices at last septebers show 

beardeds starting at 5 euros each

corns from 4 euros each

royals from 25 euros 


decembers show albino boas from 250 euros

hermanns from 40 euros



due to excessive diesel costs the cost will be £110 (deposit required)

please be aware the trip is straight there and straight back there is no need for hotel accommodation 

please note this is for none profit and you will need to organise your own health care insurance, if the vehicle breaks down i have cover to get us back home there will be no need to pay for your own transport home.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Anyone from here been with this person before?


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

I am going to HAMM but not with this person. Im going with the trip organised by purejurasic


----------



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going with Steve and tony not triptohamm i got a email from him his charging £110 for his trip and the last trip was really good with with Steve & tony everyone had a good time and good laugh also received a e_mail from him so if you would like to see his e-mail just pm just incase anyone wants to go with him.



vikki3683 said:


> I am going to HAMM but not with this person. Im going with the trip organised by purejurasic


----------



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

Are you going by coach or car also sorry to sound rude but is this a scam you hear of it so much and you have to be careful I'm going with Steve and Tony but the more the merrier i say but we have to be aware that there are scammers out there and I'm not saying your one but as i said there are scammers out there and £110 is alot to some people and if this is up front and not a scam I'm ever so sorry Ive been scammed a couple of times and it's not nice trust me and not for £110 it was quite abit more so i hope you can understand my concern and if this is a real trip you are doing sorry for running you Trip down if you see it that way im just looking out for friends as i see them.




triptohamm said:


> I have been going to hamm europes largest (possibly world now) reptile show for several years now.
> i am organising a trip for september i have a few places left,
> i am based in the north west
> pick up points
> ...


----------

